# Just Divorced..........need income NOW



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

aunt fannie, do not give up on disability, but, be sure you have an attorney who mainly represents disabiltiy and workman compensation issues. Get as much help as you can from social services, and since you have filed for disablity, you may qualify for medicaid depending upon what state you are living, also, food stamps are available if you qualify. 
Selling items at yard sales, flea markets, and ebay are all good ways to increase funds. Good luck, mom of shellycoley


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

You might write on www.ehow.com but it takes a couple of months to get your first paycheck. We are talking like $10 at first, though once you get enough articles built up you might earn a proper amount. There are people there who have 1000 articles or more, and who make their rent payment from them.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Do you write for this?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> Do you write for this?


Yes.

I have 33 articles, and I believe I will get $16 for the month of October. You get paid when folks click on your ads, and if you ASK them to click on your ads they can delete your account.

This is how it seems to work: you post an article on how to do something. Like, how to make marinated chicken. Google puts ads on your article. People who do a google search on the subject and who read your article see the ads and they click on the ones that they are interested in: one of mine had an ad for $1 off coupon for oxiclean, for instance. Usually they are just ads, not coupons!

I then get a small amount of money from the advertizing budget of oxyclean or whatever.

I think I earned perhaps 20 cents from the marinated chicken article this month. However, I had a HOT article on chiggers, and I got $15 in one month for that over the month of July. The chigger article has earned me $51 so far, and the marinated chicken article has earned me 80 cents so far. I have been writing for them for 8? months.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

aunt fannie said:


> I do sell on Ebay occasionally and at local flea market, but can't find enough stuff to make a living...........


You need to find some good auctions. Estates and business closures auctions are where I do my best finding stuff for resale.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

If you've been fighting for disability for 3 yrs I'd say you might try what my dad did for his. He finally went to the local congress crittters and they helped look into it. He had it in about 2 weeks after. Your state may be different though. It's worth looking into.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't forget about spousal support. If he walked out on you and you are disabled and no means of support, the court won't look at him too kindly. 
Like someone else posted, contact your congressman or woman and get them to find out why your disability decision is taking so long. 
I'd also start contacting all social services in the area and see what help may be available to you.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

There is a thread for cha cha on this forum
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=317754


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Does your state offer any paid training for women in your position? I know some of them do. Goodwill employs older workers and people with health issues. As someone else said get to court if you have to in order to get spousal support.I wish you good luck and hope something happens to help you through this.

PQ


----------

